# Christmas/Syncretism resource request



## hammondjones (Dec 1, 2015)

I'd appreciate being pointed to some resources that deal with Christmas as a syncretism - either Christmas per se as a pretended holy-day or it's present-day celebration (I'm thinking yule, trees, etc.). And, actually, though you can probably tell where I stand, for my purposes I would also be interested in any articles trying to defend its celebration despite being syncretistic.

Thanks in advance


----------

